# Tucker Saddles, opinions/reviews?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a link to a place with some reviews on Tuckers and many other Brands of Saddles.

If one of the Models you are looking at has the new Flex Tree in them, I would avoid that model like the plaque - IMHO

Our QH went from needing a Semi-QH Tree to a Full QH Tree when he turned 5. 

Not all Horse make that dramatic of a change, some may only go up one size, but I would wait to see how your Horse changes before deciding on what Saddle and/or Tree in said Saddle you need as this would be a more expensive and possibly the last Saddle you may get for your Horse.

.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is the link that Kevin mentioned: Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> This is the link that Kevin mentioned: Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!



Thanks, I am not sure why the link did not work, will try to edit post 



.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you Kevin! What are the negatives with the flex tree?

Also I have a Kiger mustang (they tend to mature muscle late)

So far those are the only styles I like after reviewing Circle Y and another brand I cannot remember. I also wasn't fond of the weight on the first Tucker saddle, but it's old west design is very appealing. 

I will be doing a large amount of trails, any suggestions in a quality comfortable saddle....good brand as well.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Thank you Kevin! What are the negatives with the flex tree?
> 
> Also I have a Kiger mustang (they tend to mature muscle late)
> 
> ...


Flex Trees....hmmmmm....

IMO, taking 3 or 4 different materials and producing a tree is risky, a well know manufacture had to pull their first version off the market because of problems.

There are several brands of Flex Trees that do this, many have a weight limit or a bounce limit as I call it, even if you weigh under the weight limit and bounce down hard on the Saddle, they Tree will over-flex and pinch the Horse.

Do you mean the weight is too heavy or too light? A good Heavy Duty Trails Saddle is going to weigh 30-35 lbs unfortunately.


There are some pretty nice Cordura and Leather Combination SAddles that would weigh about 21lbs - Fabtron makes some very fancy ones and a few others 


.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I purchased aTucker Gen II endurance a few years ago. Absolutely love it! My horse has been very comfy (that's why I purchased it, he had been showing signs the other saddle didn't fit anymore as he bulked up).

I am a trail rider and have spent up to 8 hours in the saddle. Felt great. The next day my horse was ready to go again.

They rated very high (5 horseshoes :lol on the site kevinshorses gave.

The leather is good quality as are all the fittings. 

A couple of my friends have ordered one for themselves now.

I was fortunate that a tack shop 3 hours away carried them so I could sit in one. I ordered the next size up for myself than I usually take. Some companies offer a demo try. Might be worth looking into.

Good luck.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I will add this info into consideration when I am going to purchase mine.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Lacy, on the site Kevin (SouthernTrails) gave, one Tucker got high marks but several didn't. I had been tempted by the Tucker as well but avoided it due to the very mixed reviews - just my 2¢


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm good point Bill, I'll do my research as well. What do you prefer in saddle brands Bill?


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*tucker*

I would also love to know which trail sadldles are the best buys. especially for quarter horses. thanks!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I tried a horse out a couple of years ago in a Tucker that the owner had. That is what I'm looking to buy now. That saddle was so comfy that I decided that as soon as I could get the money saved up, that was going to be the kind of saddle I was going to get.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I've looked at the Tucker many times, and even came close once, the reviews I read (post 3 of this thread) turned me off. It wasn't the feel that the rider had being in the saddle, but what the reviews said about fitting the horse.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*tucker*

Yes, I am also looking at the Tucker, but in my heart I am afraid of pursuing it from the bad reviews. Number one is it has to fit the horse. I think you either love them or hate them. I am looking at Crates right now but the one I am looking at may be too long for my horse (26"). I am also looking at Southern Trails, review are great and they can make them custom to your horse, plus they are less exspensive. A friend from a forum recommended them, she loves hers!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin at Southerntrails is a good guy to deal with. I've met him several times and when the time comes for a new saddle, I'll go to him without hesitation.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might consider looking into endurance type saddles (no horn). At first I was loath to give mine up but after riding for over a year now without one, I really notice the difference when I have to go through heavy treed areas. When you have to lay yourself on your horses neck and the horn is jabbing you, it really makes sense to ride without one. I was only using it to hang stuff on anyway :lol:
I also don't care for a flex type tree. If I was in the market I would call Kevin about this endurance model with the center fire rigging.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*tucker*

as far as a horn, I need it only to hang stuff on, I like to take my camara and there is no where else to hang it plus I like the looks of a good ole western saddle. If it weren't for that no horn would be find.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*tucker*

I went to the Equine Affair this weekend and sat in a Tucker High Plains and a Cheyenne Frontier which were both very comfy. I have to keep in mind my horses short back and I am still considering it. I had a chat with a very qualified DVM,chiropractor, saddle fitter etc, and she does fit some horses with Tuckers, that made me feel better because I really like the looks, feel but the main thing is how it fits the horse,
.
I took wither tracing with cutouts and pictures so the Tucker rep was able to tell me which size to bring home and try from a tack store not too far from my house.

How will I feel when I have a saddle? What will I do with my time, I am obsessed in finding a saddle and trying to learn all I can...until then...


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My friend uses a Tucker endurance saddle on her one TWH mare and really enjoys it. I am not sure which one it is but it is really comfortable for those long hours. She has never had any problems with it  I am not sure that I would get one for my horses (I perfer the Australian Stock Seat saddles for long rides) but it is nice to use every once in a while.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I purchased a Tucker Gen II Endurance saddle a few years back. It recieved the highest rating on the site Iride posted on another thread. I absolutely love it as do my horses. 

I've spent up to 8 hours straight in it and felt great as did my horse. I like that it is light weight (22 lbs) but is made of quality leather. I'm new to leather, as I used Wintec english and then their western. But, I don't mind the little extra in the care department.

They will work with you to provide the best fit for you and your horse and they have 3 different girthing systems to choose from. I only wish I had opted for the english girthing system intead of the enduro. But , I still am very happy with what I have.

Buying a quality saddle is a big investment. Take your time, review all info and ask many questions. Good luck to you.


----------

